
Looking for tennis courts on aerial photos (2009) - chrismealy
http://ahathereitis.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-it-works.html
======
dang
Posted at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=976385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=976385).

